# A question about oatmeal..



## nikalina (Sep 8, 2005)

This is gonna sound silly but I don't know where else to turn. A few days ago I bought some oatmeal at McDonald's (I think they use Quaker oatmeal) and I bit on something really hard, I couldn't chew it so I took it out of my mouth and I swear I saw a piece of human nail. I'd been working for 16 hours and awake for almost 24, so I was very sleepy,  I looked at it for like 10 seconds and threw it away, didn't give it much thought at the time.. a few hours later I started thinking, could it have been a human nail or does oatmeal sometimes has hard pieces, like uncooked or overcooked bits.. I of course have eaten oatmeal before but I can't seem to remember ever finding something like that, although maybe I just threw it away and didn't think about it. This is driving me crazy lol, any opinions, experiences? Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't expect any oatmeal served at McDonald's to have any hard bits in it. It's probably thoroughly processed and able to be prepared in 30 seconds or less. Of course, that doesn't mean that what yuou found was a fingernail.


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2005)

I would tend to doubt it was a human nail as nails are not hard when you bite on them like that. Could it have been a small pebble or something like that maybe?

It could be a nail, but I doubt it.


----------



## nikalina (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks. I don't know.. it could've been something else, since I was so sleepy at the time.. I mean it couldn't have been something that got into it after I bought it cuz I sat at my desk and ate it right there, it wasn't open or anything before. If it WAS a nail then it wasn't a fake one, I swear I saw some cracks in it like when someone bites their nails, and it was very hard, and omg it could't have been a toenail lol. I asked my grandma who's been eating oatmeal for like 60 years and she says that it's normal to find hard pieces in oatmeal sometimes, but I wanted to ask here to get a professional opinion.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Sep 8, 2005)

wow that is really odd.  i've  been eating oatmeal almost everymorning for almost 10 years now (quaker instant oats) and i have never come across something hard like that in my oats...that is just strange.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

every so often you can end up with a shell of a kernel.....maybe its just me but Ive had it.....I wouldnt panic too much........


----------



## Robt (Sep 9, 2005)

I hope you didn't find what you think you did but; a Micky D story.

A couple of years ago my wife and I were invited to accompany the Columbia Univ. Swim team for a meet. It was at West Point , the army military academy.  The Kids swimming on both sides were great!

As we left the Columbia coach decided that he had to feed 30+ hungry swimmers.  The only place in the town of *** was Mickey D's. Well those folks rose to the occasion and fed a bunch of kids really quickly.

We left NYC and flew to Seattle the nest afternoon.  WE found out what the coffee bags in the seat backs are for.  Monday over 1/2 the team didn't make it to AM practice.  We were advised that it would do more good to call  McD HQ and tell them than to call the county health dept.  We did call Mc D HQ and tell them the problem.  With in 3 hours of our call on Monday the place was shut down and super cleaned by Corporate.  As the franchise owner told my wife,  "while we feel the problem was elsewhere,  we won't take a chance".

In short, call McDonald's and tell them your concerns, they will listen to almost anything except comments on the quality of their "food".


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 9, 2005)

I make 'proper' porridge, ie with oats that have been given the minimum of treatment - and I sometimes find bits of the husk of the oats in the porridge - they are crunchy rather than hard, though.   I strongly doubt that anything that McD's produce could fall into that category of oats....  they probably use a very processed, rolled oat product - which would have had all the husks etc rolled and/or steamed out of the fine-textured oatmeal.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 9, 2005)

to be sure it doesn't happen again, stay out of Mc Ds, eat at home.


----------



## WilNYC (Mar 20, 2017)

*A question about oatmeal*

I am sorry for your experience,  because I know it can have your mind running wild. However I just had the same experience with Quaker Oats instanr oatmeal; which is why i took to the internet for an answer.  Unless we are two unfortunate people,  I will opt to go with the piece of husk explanation.  I hope this puts your mind at ease. I'm going to make it ease mine, else No More Oatmeal for me. Be Blessed


----------



## CraigC (Mar 20, 2017)

WilNYC said:


> I am sorry for your experience,  because I know it can have your mind running wild. However I just had the same experience with Quaker Oats instanr oatmeal; which is why i took to the internet for an answer.  Unless we are two unfortunate people,  I will opt to go with the piece of husk explanation.  I hope this puts your mind at ease. I'm going to make it ease mine, else No More Oatmeal for me. Be Blessed



Welcome to DC!

I wouldn't expect a reply from the OP, as they have not been to this site since September 2005.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 20, 2017)

If it looked like a fingernail it probably was one.

Oat husks look nothing like fingernails.

I worked at McDonalds and KFC and those things happen ... and worse, I'm afraid


----------

